# Temporary Self Catering Accommodation in Southern Suburbs Cape Town



## tankje (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi All,

Will be going on a exploratory mission to Cape Town in October... Wanna make the big move - have been to SA numerous times before and fallen in love with the country - and will be trying to set up a number of interviews during my stay.

I am aware of the difficulties, residency and work permits, but hardegat (stubborn) and still want to give this my best shot.

Does anyone have good tips on affordable self catering accommodation in the southern suburbs of CT... 1 bedroom, furnished and with internet access... 

Surprisingly there's actually a really small selection of accommodation sites for CT... and most of it is really holiday maker related, but Im not really looking to spending a month in someone's garden cottage in their back yard.

Gumtree hasnt really got me any good results so far.... and had some less than positive experiences with fzp.co.za in the past.

Does anyone have any good leads, ideas?

Thank you!

Antonio


----------



## Olimpiaallin (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi Antonio, 
Try couchsurfing. Org
it's a very active community where you can find locals and join discussions on the site, subscription is free and you don't have any obligation on hosting or anything. I am a member of the community for a couple of years and turned out to be very useful when moving abroad.
I am on a same mission, moving to cape town in October for a few months. Do you think we can share an apartment to reduce costs? If we find one..
Cheers
Olimpia


----------

